# Another idea for a parting tool holder



## Chris Hamel (Aug 16, 2021)

I saw this on YouTube and decided to give it a try.  It mounts to compound after you take off qctp.  The big hole isn't supposed to be there .  It was already in the scrap of metal I used.  Note the slit.  It allows the block to close down on the the tool when you tighten down the the 3/8 16 bolt which secures the whole thing in place.  There is no adjustment for blade height, i had to scribe a line from a headstock center befor I started milling.  I used that line to locate the top of the tool before I milled the slot.  Mine came out a few thousandths high which was my plan since it would be easy to mill a little bit off the bottom.  Worked fine without any milling required.  Works good and eliminates a lot of the flex which can cause trouble when you are parting. 
At any rate, I am very pleased with how it works.


----------



## mickri (Aug 16, 2021)

I like Winky's Workshop videos.  I used his idea to make a parting tool holder for the Norman style QCTP on my lathe.  Works great.  Parting went from frustration to no big deal.  Just another operation on the lathe.


----------



## sycle1 (Aug 16, 2021)

I like Winky's videos too.
He has some seriously good ideas and is fun to watch.
I have been having troubles parting off with the Chinesium holder so I will have to make one of these for mine.
Thanks


----------



## jwmay (Aug 18, 2021)

Congrats on your new tool! It's always a good day when a plan comes together!


----------



## mickri (Aug 18, 2021)

The key to why these holders work is that it is sitting directly on either the compound or the cross slide.  This takes out most of the flex.  Mine sits on the compound on my lathe and I tighten the gibs on the compound so that the compound is locked to the cross slide.  I also tighten up the gibs on the cross slide a little bit to remove as much flex as possible..


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Aug 23, 2021)

I tried to make this tool, no matter what I did, the cutting edge would be above center if the block was mounted on top of compound. Seems like a great idea for someone that can use it.


----------



## mickri (Aug 23, 2021)

How tall is your parting blade?  Mine is .500 tall.  What is the distance from the top of the compound to centerline on your lathe?


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Aug 26, 2021)

I do use an 11/16" blade, though I am not a huge fan of HSS so pretty much always use carbide. I believe compound to centerline is like 2.4"
When I put a block of steel up there and scored it, the bottom of the blade would be like an 1/8" above the bottom of the block of steel. I know, drop to a shorter? Less tall blade. I really don't have issues parting, I do stainless and as of late, titanium, but it didn't change that I thought this seemed like a great idea. There is also an OLD style parting tool, not sure what it's called, but it u-turns up. When it bites, instead of being pushed down, it pushed up? or out? I'm sure someone here know, but I'll see if I can find the video, I think it's someone that posts a lot on that Home Made Tool forum. The place hat takes everyone's great ideas, makes a "book" and sells it to people


----------



## mickri (Aug 26, 2021)

Those parting tool holders are called goose neck tool holders.  They have been around for a long time.  And people say that they work.

I must be missing something about your lathe.  If the top of the compound to centerline is 2.4" that leaves you with 1.7125" between the bottom of the blade and the top of the compound.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Aug 26, 2021)

Yeah, I'll have to take a picture, I never pictured that it wouldn't work. There are things I could do to get it to squeak, but it wasn't pressing issue. Like many of us, I spend too much damn time making tools, or making tools better....I guess nothing wrong with that, but I'd like to at least come up with something useful for outside the shop, maybe a cutting board??


----------

